# How much "filler" do you find on your CDs?



## jamesvr (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's an example: Bruckner #4 (which is great) with Sibelius Nightride and Sunrise. Much in my collection does not, but several do. I appreciate that there is additional room on the media, but whenever I hear the Bruckner performed, I expect the Sibelius after. Not a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep. The fillers have always been there. Sometimes they are a better fit with each other than Bruckner and Sibelius. What's missing is the simple programming capability of the dedicated CD player. You wouldn't hear the filler unless you wanted to. Nowadays I do most of my listening via a Bluray/DVD player... and burn my CD-Rs accordingly.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

In the LP era, there were a lot of short pieces used as filler. But now, with the longer playing time of CDs, it's more common to get two symphonies or concertos on a single disk.


----------



## jamesvr (Sep 5, 2011)

It would be interesting to see what I come up with if I made a playlist from the "filler." I might have a collection of something I don't need to purchase again.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Not a whole lot. I avoid buying albums with filler by other composers. I like to have an album by each, but not one album with both. However, recently, I bought Bruckner's Symphony 7 (Chailly) and when it arrived, I saw that there were 2 Mahler Wunderhorn Lieder filling out the disc. I suppose it doesn't matter that much, but couldn't they have found some Bruckner to fill it out with?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That quintet can't be everywhere.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If Chailly played it at the right tempo, there wouldn't be room for lieder!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually enjoy some of the "filler". I enjoy it most when they add a lesser known work to accompany the well known work from whichever composer the album is featuring. I've been exposed to some great music thanks to filler, and have actually grown to love the filler as much or more than the pieces I purchased the album for.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Filler is great! You are paying for the CD anyway, so why not have all the media space utilized? You can program your device to skip the ones that you don't want to enjoy, and they are there if you change your mind. Music or no music on a CD? I always go for the former.


----------



## Lovemylute (Jul 17, 2014)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I actually enjoy some of the "filler". I enjoy it most when they add a lesser known work to accompany the well known work from whichever composer the album is featuring. I've been exposed to some great music thanks to filler, and have actually grown to love the filler as much or more than the pieces I purchased the album for.


Me too! I have discovered several new "favourites" this way.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to be a bit irritated if a disc that I wanted featured a work by someone else (whether it be filler or another work which was equally substantial) as often I would have the 'other work' already, but my attitude softened when I realised that I could fill more than one collection gap by different composers if I shopped around...

Some years ago I wanted Dvorak's Sextet as it was the main work missing from my Dvorak chamber music box set but recordings tended to include something else by Dvorak I already had or something by someone else I wasn't particularly interested in (or, again, I had already) - and then I bought a recording which also featured Smetana's Piano Trio, which was fortuitous as I was after that as well. Similarly with Berg's Wozzek - the fill-up was Schoenberg's Erwartung, so two gaps filled again. And once more with Dvorak's Cello Concerto - Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations were included which ticked another box.


----------



## Lovemylute (Jul 17, 2014)

To provide an example, one of my most exciting "filler" discoveries was Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante, which got third billing on a CD with Eine kleine Nachtmusik as the headliner (and the reason I bought it). I had never heard of Sinfonia Concertante, but it instantly became one of my favourite Mozart pieces.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

For downloading and hard drive space, it is something that might bother me a bit, but as far as when I buy cds, it's not like I'm losing anything having an extra piece thrown on the same disc.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Filler on CDs? Not much. I read as many reviews as possible before purchasing.


----------

